# euromediatec.de seit Tagen offline



## Pepo (5. Juni 2004)

gehört das hier rein? Ich denke schon.

Der billig anbieter EuroMediaTec ist seit Tagen offline und damit natürlich auch alle Domains.

Hat jemand vielleicht mehr Infos ? 

Hat sich das schmuddel Project in Luft aufgelöst ? Sowas vermute ich eh schon länger 


Gruß Pepo


----------



## Arne Buchwald (5. Juni 2004)

Und?

Wenn einige leider immer noch nicht verstanden haben, dass Leistungen auch Geld kosten (nach dem Motto: Hauptsache billig) und trotzdem wieder bei Anbietern bestellen, die unter EK verkaufen oder keine Ahnung von der technischen Materie haben, sind die Kunden selbst Schuld.

Diese Aussage bezieht sich nicht auf diese Firma, da ich sie nicht kenne, sondern ist vielmehr meine persönliche, allgemeine Feststellung.


----------



## Pepo (5. Juni 2004)

Ich hab mich doch überhaupt nicht beschwert.


----------

